# Private Property



## Max1956 (May 30, 2017)

Just asking that public land hunters respect the private property boundaries. I would hate the fact you chose to trespass and ended up having an unfortunate accident. Family first, not deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmm. I agree first of all respecting private property bountries. However, your threat of an unfortunate accident is just wrong. If you have a issue. Call the proper authorities.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Please tell me your property is off John riley barnhill... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Please tell me your property is off John riley barnhill...


I was there this morning. Usually there a couple times a week. Year round at that. Won't be no accident, so, stop selling wolf tickets.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I would never trespass, but you can't get mad at people hunting on the public land and cutting off the deer coming to your feeders... I do it all the time and will continue to do it.

I do not condone trespassing, just as I do not condone threats as the OP made... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't trespass, but nothing is more satisfying than sitting the property line of someone who thinks they own the woods because they have 10 acres in the middle of thousands of public land. 

I wouldn't make idle threats, someone will find out where you're at and who you are and be your huckleberry..... I used to live for opportunities like this to beat someone's eye out...... but I've bettered myself.


----------



## Max1956 (May 30, 2017)

Wow! Got you guys spun up. The internet is a great thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Max1956 said:


> Wow! Got you guys spun up. The internet is a great thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So where's you property exactly? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Max1956 (May 30, 2017)

John B. said:


> So where's you property exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Right! LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> So where's you property exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I see a "PFF property line hunt" coming up!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> ....chose to trespass and ended up having an unfortunate accident. Family first, not deer.


What does that mean? Clarify please.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Max1956 said:


> Wow! Got you guys spun up. The internet is a great thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually when someone posts a threat on a public forum it tends to get people...spun up.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

MrFish said:


> What does that mean? Clarify please.


It means he thinks playing tough guy on the internet makes him tough in real life.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some family that lives in Mississippi. A guy down the street whose property backs up to public land was getting in to it with people hunting behind his property. Apparently the land owner did not care for hunters and was doing everything he could to prevent people from killing deer on the management area...

Well, one night the guy came home and his house was burned to the ground.

Moral of the story is you never know how crazy the other guy is... it's just a deer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Max1956 said:


> Just asking that public land hunters respect the private property boundaries. I would hate the fact you chose to trespass and ended up having an unfortunate accident. Family first, not deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your first sentence is where you should have stopped.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

People get all tough in No Shave November.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Must be ole Billy’s brother!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Last person that made a threat against hunters on here got a visit paid to them by FWC.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*This is the bottom line. Take it as gospel truth.*

Very well said.
*
Moral of the story is you never know how crazy the other guy is*... it's just a deer.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Max1956 said:


> Just asking that public land hunters respect the private property boundaries. I would hate the fact you chose to trespass and ended up having an unfortunate accident. Family first, not deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um you do realize if an accident happens on your private property now, or 10 years from now relating to anything, your going to jail! Ugh


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

SMH...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Well that was entertaining...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

A part of me is disappointed. This should of atleast been 8 pages by now.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What the hell, just wake up on the wrong side of the bed and make a post starting trouble?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> What the hell, just wake up on the wrong side of the bed and make a post starting trouble?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Speaking of private property don't you live off of karick lake? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

even making threats to a trespasser let alone anything else with a gun and now you are in more trouble than they are. I am sure we all feel mad about poachers, thieves and trespassers but there are proper ways to deal with them and a threat of harm on a forum page is not one of them especially since we are not your target.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll keep your feeders running all year, if you tell me where your property is... Lol. Seriously. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Download HuntWise app, for $40 year it shows all boundary lines and property owners


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Download HuntWise app, for $40 year it shows all boundary lines and property owners


HuntStand gives 10 free property checks per month. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

How did you know that?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> How did you know that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Moderator privilege. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> How did you know that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


He’s a cop.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh,



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wasn't me, I don't normally make threats and thankfully my property doesn't join BW. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> He’s a cop.


I figured he was. I heard he was secretly FWC

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It’s good to see the forum alive again...


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang, that bad already. Lol, wait til gun season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

he said family first. not deer. maybe he meant it from the other direction. don't shoot his direction. I hope that's the case or he's made a big mistake.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I read it first as he doesn’t want an unfortunate accident with him shooting you or you shooting him. And that you should put family first, not deer. Like think about his family and yours if an accident were to happen. Maybe worded and little vague and made it sound like a threat but it wasn’t. 

What say you Max? Interpret your vague post...


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

MaxxT said:


> even making threats to a trespasser let alone anything else with a gun and now you are in more trouble than they are. I am sure we all feel mad about poachers, thieves and trespassers but there are proper ways to deal with them and a threat of harm on a forum page is not one of them especially since we are not your target.




It is interesting though how you have to go way out of your way to keep people out of places they don't belong. Warning after warning after warning.....what good does that do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

We need to stack up his property line every 80 yards ... but really man most on here are not the ones to worry about just say hey public land hunters try and pay attention to private land simple.... but most of us look for private and hunt close to it to catch em going to and from that feeder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hell I do some scouting like that go shine the fields of private when I see eyes I know they bedded up and that they gotta leave at some point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know a lot of land owners will not agree with me but the older I get the less I care to look for trespassers, especially over on our big family property. I like to be blissfully ignorant. I seldom go to the very back of that property.

As long as I don't know about it, I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I know a lot of land owners will not agree with me but the older I get the less I care to look for trespassers, especially over on our big family property. I like to be blissfully ignorant. I seldom go to the very back of that property.
> 
> As long as I don't know about it, I don't have to worry about it.


And where is the back of this property you speak of?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Last time I spent some time back there we ended up having to call the Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office, found several marijuana plants.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Lol. No need to involve LEOs. 

There are quite a few members here who will gladly help you out with a controlled burn.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Max1956 said:


> Just asking that public land hunters respect the private property boundaries. I would hate the fact you chose to trespass and ended up having an unfortunate accident. Family first, not deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Have you ever thought about posting signs? Because I leave the surveying equipment at home. So unless you have it posted and fenced (pic 3), don't have a hissy fit if someone "accidentally" wonders onto your property.
Pic 1 is the perferred sign. But if you feel Brazen, pick pic 2, and let us know how it went in court. :whistling:*


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

In Arkansas the state has designated a special color of paint. It's a kinda purple lavender color. 
It takes the place of Posted No Trespassing signs. 
It's on trees all around the perimeter of our property. 
Every hunter in the state knows what the paint means and it is very effective 
Painted on a barrel in the road leading into the duck fields as well


----------

